# Fireworks around the world



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's have an thread about fireworks. 
Post pictures of fireworks around the world. :cheers:
I will start with my picture of firework in my hometown Rijeka, Croatia:










Hope you like the idea. :cheers:
:cheers1:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sydney:


2014 Sydney New Years Eve Fireworks by valleyhead, on Flickr

YF, I signed in in flick successfully. :banana:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hong Kong:


Happy New Year 2014 by d5e, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Dubai:


World record fireworks celebrations by www.garymcgovern.net, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Singapore:


The Night That The Lights Never Went Out | Part 3 | Singapore NDP fireworks 2011 by naza.carraro, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hamburg:


Hamburg New Year fireworks 2014 by Kanishka Afshari, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Singapore:


Singapore 2014 Countdown Firework by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Manila:


manila fireworks 10 by rcist, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Kuala Lumpur:


1.1.11 Kuala Lumpur Fireworks by ishafizan, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Seoul:


Seoul Fireworks Festival 2013 (서울불꽃축제) by BiMim, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Moscow:


Moscow New Years Eve Fireworks by Vietnam Travel Bulletin, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Baku:


Baku Fireworks by Metexan, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Mumbai:


fireworks Ganpati festival 2010 mumbai by Azam Farish, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Bangkok:


Fireworks above Bangkok City by notjustnut, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cape Town:


Fireworks over Cape Town CBD on News Years Eve 2014 by vaderman, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Paris:


Paris Fireworks by arnaudpincemin, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Istanbul:


Istanbul Firework by doenerpoldi, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Buenos Aires*










http://1234newyear.com/buenos-aires-argentina-new-year-fireworks/2160/


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Madiun City - Indonesia


Tahun Baru 2014 di Alon-Alon Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Tahun Baru 2014 di Alon-Alon Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Tahun Baru 2014 di Alon-Alon Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


Tahun Baru 2014 di Alon-Alon Madiun by Antok Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Awsome photos! :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates about fireworks :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Firework festival was showed at April last years in Danang, Vietnam. However they will hold this event one per 2 years (2013-2015-2017...)









http://s5.60s.com.vn/image2/62013/6/VNE_1355435.jpg









http://vtr.org.vn/uploads/images/Nam2012/03-2012/VNQ13.1.jpg









http://thethaovietnam.vn/dataimages...659941_images874173_Huong_Sen_hon_Viet_1_.JPG









http://eventchannel.vn/home/images/baiviet/2013/T04/phaohoa3.jpg









http://images.alobacsi.vn/Images/Uploaded/Share/2013/05/01/b432.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

More


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Danang is one of the richest cities now in Vietnam, they have many Vietnamese records.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Valparaiso*


AÑO NUEVO 2013, valparaíso // por arekiiu, en Flickr


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

These are not THE main NYC 4th of July fireworks, but the bootleg fireworks launched from somewhere near the East River still look great against the red-white-and-blue Midtown backdrop.


----------



## yazzie1985 (Aug 16, 2014)

Baby you're a firework! Astig!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Saigon, Vietnam








https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/16163051615_d8fb70e774_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7476/16163044235_fce3d95387_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7481/16162366305_209779fdbc_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8623/15542410583_810cc5c7e5_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7511/16161260562_39f1063736_b.jpg


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Funchal /Madeira Island









Turismo da Madeira









Miguel Nóbrega









Miguel Nóbrega


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW! :master:


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)




----------

